# Backwoods Smoker triple wall system-- a potential problem?



## duckjockey (Aug 24, 2015)

Hello, I am considering a Backwoods Smoker, either Chubby or G2 Chubby, and have a question about their unique smoke/ventilation system.  As I understand it, the smoke (and heat) goes from the firebox up the inside of a triple wall construction, out a 1/2" gap at the top of the smoking box, then back down to exit vents on the back bottom before going up the chimney vent.

I'm wondering if this system would eventually deposit soot, creosote and other smoke products on the  inside of the walls which would be impossible to access, clean, etc.?  

Also, does anyone using them think the smoke and heat distribution is equal to that of a smoker like a Humphrey's or Lone Star Grillz model, where the heat and smoke just rise straight up?

Finally, in the Backwoods, is the water pan 'insulated' from the firebox with a solid divider between them to make the smoke go up through the walls, and if so, how hot does it get?

Thanks,

Duckjockey


----------



## tn hank (Aug 26, 2015)

creosote does build up over a long period.  i have a Competition model and after 11 years, i had to take a piece of #3 rebar and stick down into the top of the exhaust.  it knocked loose much crud.  then i took a wire coat hanger and cleaned out the 5 little air holes in the back of the cooker near the bottom.  i hope this helps


----------



## gr8day (Aug 27, 2015)

The Humphrey's is also a Reverse Flow just like the Backwoods, I'm pretty sure Lone Star Grills are as well, although I have not taken a hard look at the LSG cookers because they are a bit more than what I want to spend. (trying to stay under 2K including the shipping)

The Chubby and the G2 Chubby have a Heat Diverter as an option, Humphrey's Weeble is pretty comparable to the G2 and is a little less $$$, you can also order a Heat Diverter for it as well and is recommended.  I've talked to 2 different dealers that sell both Backwoods and Humphrey's and they both gave the nod on build quality to the Humphrey's. I'm also looking real hard at 270 Smokers Sumo model, 270 has a unique design and owners say they are extremely consistent at holding temps so no need for a Guru.  

I'd also recommend you give these manufactures a call, you will find that they are not going to hard sell you, they will answer your questions and you'll know more knowledge wise after the call then you did before.

I feel they are all great company's so it's a no lose situation, I'm just trying to get the most value for my dollar.


----------



## duckjockey (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the information.  I was not aware that the Humphrey's smokers had the same kind of smoke/draft system as the Backwoods, and I don't recall seeing that feature talked about on their site or on YouTube videos.

The 270 smokers do seem like interesting options.  I wrote them to request a lot more information, as their site has very little to offer.  I found a couple of YouTube videos by users, but they didn't give much information, either.  Hopefully, I'll get a reply, or I can call.

I found a few old threads on another forum, but nothing from this year.

Thanks again,

Duckjockey


----------

